# Another try.



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Let me know guys.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

bad ass fish...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Rhom!! What type is it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow! VERY NICE!


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanx. That's lawrence my largest of 7 rhoms. Lets try another pic. Hope this works.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice looking rhom
dixon


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice rhom!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Very nice Rhom. Good shape and great eyes!!







Should def add in PFury galery.

*Moved to Piranha Pictures*


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

very nice, very nice


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Very nice rhom


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice!!!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

very nice sorry what kind did you say he was ?


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

I am uncertain as to what type he is. I have another 10"+ that was sold to me as a highback diamond rhom. They look almost alike. Lawrence is definately my most outgoing rhom. Follows me when I walk by the tank. Also rushes the glass everytime I leave my fishroom. He is pretty close to 12" and my favorite piranha.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he looks flawless. very well kept rhom









Joe


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great looking rhom


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

I appreciate the comments guys. I try to provide properly for all my piranha. I've been trying to post some pics of my other guys. I'm not having any success. I've been at this pretty much all day. If anybody has any pointers on posting pics please let me know.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i give you














on that one


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

This should be a pic of Egor. My 10" rhom. Hope this works.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Also a true jet black piranha. Almost 10". No name for him as of yet.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice fishes.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats a healthy looking Rhom.
Is he a Diamond high back Rhom


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

nice rhoms!


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

good looking fish, i dont want to go swimming with those fishes!


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is another prized member of my collection.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

love the jet black one


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish m8!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YOU OOVE THOSE RHOMS LOVELY FISH M8 KEEP UP GOOD WORK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thoes are some nice fish!!















Good Luck with them.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanx for the comments everyone. How about some pygos. Here is a pic of my shoal I had for sale a little while back. I still have them. I've decided to get a larger tank for these guys. 3 of them are pushing the 12" mark.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Fish man, Where i live it's hard to come by rhoms but I'm working on it!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice Ps.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

love the shoal and the dark black rhom. how large were the pygos when you got them, and how long did it take to grow them out that large??

Joe


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

The shoal consists of 4 caribe and 1 large natt. I purchased two of the caribe from George in 2001 at about 4". The other large caribe I got here local from another hobbiest about a year ago. The smaller caribe in the group came from Ted Reynolds in 2002. There are actually two smaller caribe(8"). I have 1 in a hospital tank as of now. They were working him over pretty good. He is doing fine now. I will not reintroduce him until I move them into there new home in about 3 weeks. The large natt was purchased locally in 2000 at about 4". I've had several differant ones since then. He is the only natt I've seen so far that is able to hang with the big dogs. He doesn't take to much crap from the cariba.
I appreciate everyone's comments.
Here is another shot of the big boys.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam look at all those lovely rhoms


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that last pic of a rhom before the pygos, almost looks like an Irritans. Very nice fish BTW.

Oburi


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That jet black p is stunning! I am a pygo man myself, But that is one sweet fish!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

BLACK JET!!!


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

oburi said:


> that last pic of a rhom before the pygos, almost looks like an Irritans. Very nice fish BTW.
> 
> Oburi


 Dou you mean this guy? I have been calling him an irritans??? I purchased him as an unknown. Thanx for the input.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

BUMP.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice collection you got going there :nod:


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

must be nice to have all these bad ass fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Serra and Pygo collection...







!


----------

